# Craftsman Model 315.17491 Light



## FergusWoody (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been the proud owner of a Craftsman 315.17491 150 HP Router ever since they first came out. I'm an on again, off again carpenter primarily based on need and wanting a special result for which I love my router.

My problem is that I now have two projects for which my Router would be perfect but the &&%$$-(*&^&*(&^ Light Bulb has burnt out. So I went out and bought a replacement bulb, automotive type 1004. Problem is as soon as I start the Router the bulb flashes and burns out. Kinda hard to work in the dark so any fixes, suggestions would be more than appreicated.

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Stop by a RV parts outlet and pickup one that's made for hvy.duty jobs.
OR ▼
Automotive items at Sears.com

==========



FergusWoody said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been the proud owner of a Craftsman 315.17491 150 HP Router ever since they first came out. I'm an on again, off again carpenter primarily based on need and wanting a special result for which I love my router.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Dennis.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dennis and welcome to the router forum. Thanks for joining us here.


----------

